# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Blood Bowl 2

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Blood Bowl 2*.

----------


## Kapoué

Merci pour ce guide au poil !
Vous allez rajouter la description des dernières races ? Je me suis fait taclé par les soldes Steam dans les vestiaires : elles ont piqué mon argent de poche pour le dépenser dans les DLC. C'est triste...

----------


## dragou

> Merci pour ce guide au poil !
> Vous allez rajouter la description des dernières races ? Je me suis fait taclé par les soldes Steam dans les vestiaires : elles ont piqué mon argent de poche pour le dépenser dans les DLC. C'est triste...


L'auteur du guide est actuellement en repos de blood bowl (ça nous arrive à tous) donc je ne sais pas si le guide sera mis à jour ou non.

N'hésites pas à passer dans la sous-section si tu as des questions  :;): 

http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/141-Blood-Bowl

----------

